# What do the Different colors of peoples names mean?



## Cruentus

I'm bold red. Some are blue. I've seen purple.

What do they signify?

thx

PAUL


----------



## KenpoTess

Red is Supporting Member
Dark Bold Blue is Admin/Assistant Admin.
Green is Moderator
Purple is Advisor
Yellow is Hosted Forum
Gold is Super Mod
Plain blue is Registered Member
Black is Senior Mod

Hope this helps 

~Tess


----------



## Cruentus

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Red is Supporting Member
> Dark Bold Blue is Admin/Assistant Admin.
> Green is Moderator
> Purple is Advisor
> Yellow is Hosted Forum
> Gold is Super Mod
> Plain blue is Registered Member
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ~Tess



Thanks Tess!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Should we "sticky" this thread so it remains near the top?


----------



## Ceicei

Wouldn't be a bad idea to do that.  People, especially new ones, would wonder about the color difference.


----------



## arnisador

Yeah, good one to stick.


----------



## Gentle Fist

wow that is a pretty cool feature, just noticed it yesterday when I saw Tess had gold..

What dictates a supporting member?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

See http://www.martialtalk.com/supportmt.shtml for info on how to become a supporting member.


----------



## Taimishu

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Red is Supporting Member
> Dark Bold Blue is Admin/Assistant Admin.
> Green is Moderator
> Purple is Advisor
> Yellow is Hosted Forum
> Gold is Super Mod
> Plain blue is Registered Member
> Black is Senior Mod
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ~Tess


And of course Diamond is our own Tess.
(Smarm smarm)
David


----------



## Michael Billings

Now remind me again why Tess and I are sometimes dark Blue, sometimes Gold (SMod), contingent on the forum, e.g. higher in this thread Tess is Blue ... and I bet I will be also when I post?

 -Michael


----------



## KenpoTess

David.. you smarm marvelously 

Michael.. uhhh.. I'm blue?  *peers around.. I don't see any steenken blueness on me.. *snickers*

I think Bob said once upon a time.. that some browsers see you and I as blue... are you using a different browser such as Mozilla at times?


----------



## bignick

hmmm...i'd never noticed the different colors...interesting


----------



## Michael Billings

I see both - but then I could be color blind ... or just plain blind


----------



## KenpoTess

You're having delusions of Grandeur???


----------



## masherdong

That is cool to know!


----------



## Loki

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Red is Supporting Member
> Dark Bold Blue is Admin/Assistant Admin.
> Green is Moderator
> Purple is Advisor
> Yellow is Hosted Forum
> Gold is Super Mod
> Plain blue is Registered Member
> Black is Senior Mod


Tess, what do some of these mean? What's the difference between mod, super


----------



## KenpoTess

Loki said:
			
		

> Tess, what do some of these mean? What's the difference between mod, super




Hey Loki,

Moderator (green)- They have a defined area on the board where they watch over things, they have certain duties and abilities.  

Senior Moderator (black)- again defined areas, with a few more abilities - they help out the Mods when needed.

Super Moderator (gold or navy depending on what browser you use) - there are 3 of us who  Oversee the Mods and Seniors -Moderate the entire board.

Admins (bold blue) - 2 admins handle the day-to-day operations and technical side of the board.


I hope this helps ya 

~Tess


----------



## Loki

Thanks Tess, got one more for ya. Advisor.


----------



## KenpoTess

MT has 4 advisors (purple font)- These men are Seniors in their Art and offer answers to questions regarding their Systems. They are not MT staff in moderation sense. 


We are honored to have their expertise and knowledge here at MartialTalk.


----------



## Loki

I assume you're not recruiting for such positions...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We are always looking for people.  Theres a thread in the support forum (I think) called "So you want to be a mod?" that outlines what we look for there.


----------



## Loki

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> We are always looking for people. Theres a thread in the support forum (I think) called "So you want to be a mod?" that outlines what we look for there.


I've read it before, I pretty much answer all the criteria, except for the area of expertise part. I can't claim knowledge of enough of a variety of martial arts to qualify as a mod on the martial arts section, and I don't have enough experience to qualify for self-defense. I can only be style-specific then, and since there's no krav maga forum (and I don't know any other western MAs), I thought of offering myself as a KM advisor if you want one. I have pretty thorough knowledge of the style despite my rank, and I have many resources in terms of information in this field for whatever I don't know.

~ Loki


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Best way to get the chance, is to become a 'leader' on the forums.  Eventually, we (meaning our steering board) will notice and extend offers accordingly.

I'm not saying this to blow anyone off.  We appreciate the offers of help we get, but we've found that it's better to ask active, busy members than well meaning casual members.

As to Krav, we had a section here way back when we started, but it didn't fare well.  If we can kick things up a bit, I'll be happy to add it back into the mix if we see enough traffic.  MT's always evolving.  Considering 1 of my clients has the NE training center as a member, I'd love to see it become an active area here.


----------



## MALCOLM XERXESâ¢

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Red is Supporting Member
> Dark Bold Blue is Admin/Assistant Admin.
> Green is Moderator
> Purple is Advisor
> Yellow is Hosted Forum
> Gold is Super Mod
> Plain blue is Registered Member
> Black is Senior Mod
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ~Tess


KT,

Yes, thats very helpful; thanks for the intel.


----------



## Tames D

KenpoTess said:


> Red is Supporting Member
> Dark Bold Blue is Admin/Assistant Admin.
> Green is Moderator
> Purple is Advisor
> Yellow is Hosted Forum
> Gold is Super Mod
> Plain blue is Registered Member
> Black is Senior Mod
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> ~Tess


 
Why don't us Gold Key/Supporting Members get a special color? I see that I'm the same Plain Blue as a Registered  Member that pays nada. C'mon, throw us a bone and give us a special color Bob. C'mon. I know you can do it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Supporting members should be red.  Sometimes depending on some quirks it doesn't change the color.  Let me look under the hood and take care of it.


----------



## Tames D

Bob Hubbard said:


> Supporting members should be red. Sometimes depending on some quirks it doesn't change the color. Let me look under the hood and take care of it.


 
Thanks Bob. I'm looking pretty sharp now.


----------

